# Two Scape's finally completed thanks to ukaps



## Frenchi (28 Feb 2015)

Hi
Just adding my 2 Scape's that are finally complete thanks to you guys on UKAPS 
I haven't given them names as I haven't got a clue but here they are 
I'd just like to say Thank you for all your help   








Cheers

Mick  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (28 Feb 2015)

You have become a scape master.....pop round and sort mine out will you please.


----------



## Frenchi (28 Feb 2015)

Haha!! Wouldn't go that far like but I think I've cracked it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (28 Feb 2015)

Shhhhhh  a minute I'm still looking into your tank I may send it to the eye pad get a beer and put my feet up instead of shouting at my plants to get on with it.  go on give yourself a big pat on the back stop being humble, it a major achievement.  It'd doesn't always go that we'll as you know.


----------



## Frenchi (28 Feb 2015)

It happens all of a sudden.. Listen to ceg he got in my head and everything he wrote I sort of used and it worked .. Sorry Ceg I'm not a stalker or anything haha!! .. No I picked everyone's brains and it paid off .. 
Keep going kirk lad  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (28 Feb 2015)

Mate im holding back on updating mine. Please don't tell vaz his plants floated away


----------



## Frenchi (28 Feb 2015)

Haha!! Anchor needed.. Ship ahoy!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark-jan (1 Mar 2015)

Well done! Both of them look stunning!


----------



## critch (1 Mar 2015)

Loving the bottom tank,


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Mar 2015)

Hi Frenchi , Congratulation on two wonderful Aquascapes 

All your hard work paid off in the end


----------



## Frenchi (1 Mar 2015)

Thanks guys .. I am proud of them lol.. Now I'm trying to convince the wife.. To start all over again . Cheers  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Mar 2015)

Hu Frenchi, I know what you mean I have just stripped out my Cube. Rescaped it this W/ End  All good things come to and end


----------



## Frenchi (1 Mar 2015)

So true..I carnt destroy it just yet haha.. I need to buy another tank  she will never go for it though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybles (3 Mar 2015)

Wow, Those are some real nice scapes! I love the bottom one, may try something similar in a future set up.


----------



## Frenchi (4 Mar 2015)

Jaybles said:


> Wow, Those are some real nice scapes! I love the bottom one, may try something similar in a future set up.


Thank you..  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

